# Truck & Trailer rig on path constraint in 3DS Max



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm attempting to rig a semi-truck and trailer to a constrained path.

I experimented with the following instructions:



> I was just figuring how a normale trailer would work (and define its position/rotation). so what you need, is a dummy at the center of your middle axle of your trailers wheels (depending on how many axles, it's either the midle axle [uneven number of axles] or its between the axles [even number of axles]. call this AxlePivotDummy or something like that.
> 
> Then you need a dummy at the pin of your trailer where it is hooked up to your truck (which defines where its going and everything). call this one PinDummy (or propably somethimg more meaningfull.).
> 
> ...


It seemed to work for me when I was using just two basic primitives. Here's the .max file:

http://www.filedropper.com/trailer_3

However, when I tried to use the same method with the actual model, I can't seem to get it work. I must have screwed up part of the procedure or something. Here's the file for the complete model:

http://www.filedropper.com/riggedtrailer

Any thoughts as to what I 'm doing wrong?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------

